# Has Something Changed



## jaybird0827 (Feb 1, 2008)

Today for the first time I'm finding myself automatically signed out and having to sign back in to continue. Has a new inactivity parameter been set to do that?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 1, 2008)

No. Nothing new yet.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 1, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> No. Nothing new *yet*.



Uh, oh.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 1, 2008)

We'll be upgrading the board to v3.7.0 soon. You can see the test site at http://beta.puritanboard.com


----------



## bookslover (Feb 2, 2008)

Sometimes, when I sign out, and then go back to the PB sometime later, it shows that I'm already signed in. However, I can't read some posts or do any posting myself until I sign out (even though I haven't signed in again upon coming back) and sign back in. 

It doesn't happen all the time, just occasionally.


----------



## Answerman (Feb 10, 2008)

This just happened to me for the first time today, I will have to remember your solution.


----------

